

CoffeeScript: two sugars, no bitter aftertaste - iambot
http://engineering.freeagent.com/2012/01/30/coffeescript-two-sugars-no-bitter-aftertaste/

======
valisystem
What about browser support ? No stack trace, no proper file:lineno for
exceptions, the code you put in the console is not the one you work with.
Those are essential to my work flow, and I guess, surely not everyone, but
many other nevertheless. This is the same problem we have with those fancy css
processors.

~~~
dagw
The nice thing with coffeescript is that it complies to very readable
Javascript with an almost one to one matching between lines in coffscript and
lines in javascript. So as such it is pretty trivial to find the corresponding
line in your coffescript file, given a line in your javascript file.

~~~
showell30
I agree that matching up line numbers is usually pretty trivial, although I
also see how this complicates the workflow for people. To make matching lines
even easier, I've written this tool:
<https://github.com/showell/CoffeeScriptLineMatcher>

------
Hovertruck
Nitpick:

"What’s happened? The required_field_names variable has been scoped by var,
and the whole script has been wrapped in a namespace."

It's been wrapped in a closure. Namespace, to me, implies that it's been
stashed somewhere easily accessible in the future.

~~~
Jare
It's just a space that contains names. The result is actually pretty similar
to C++'s anonymous namespaces, which is why I guess I didn't blink at the
name.

